

$199, 4.2” computer is Intel’s first Raspberry Pi competitor - kcorbitt
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/09/199-4-2-computer-is-intels-first-raspberry-pi-competitor/

======
knocte
'It's notable that the MinnowBoard is an open hardware platform, a distinction
that Arduino and BeagleBone can claim but Raspberry Pi cannot.'

Nice

